# Remote 1099 Position-  Payment posting Chirotouch Experience



## fittrip (Jan 12, 2016)

PLEASE ONLY RESPOND IF YOU HAVE CHIROTOUCH EXPERIENCE.- We are growing and have an opening  for or a 1099, remote,  payment posting/eob review  position . Individual must have experience in current version of Chirotouch.    This position is responsible for posting insurance payments, working aging reports, reviewing insurance verifications for correct reimbursement, claims follow up,  notifying staff of inaccurate payments and claims processing issues.  Experience in Excel/ Word/ Google Drive and  2 computer monitors are required. Flexible hours and Compensation negotiable. Must be trustworthy, reliable, very detailed oriented, and self motivated.


----------



## ddavis1 (Jan 12, 2016)

*Remote Position*



fittrip said:


> PLEASE ONLY RESPOND IF YOU HAVE CHIROTOUCH EXPERIENCE.- We are growing and have an opening  for or a 1099, remote,  payment posting/eob review  position . Individual must have experience in current version of Chirotouch.    This position is responsible for posting insurance payments, working aging reports, reviewing insurance verifications for correct reimbursement, claims follow up,  notifying staff of inaccurate payments and claims processing issues.  Experience in Excel/ Word/ Google Drive and  2 computer monitors are required. Flexible hours and Compensation negotiable. Must be trustworthy, reliable, very detailed oriented, and self motivated.



***How do you apply?


----------

